# Canine Good Citizen



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Tonight Millie (almost 7 months) passed the Canine Good Citizen test! Yipee!! I am so incredibly proud of her.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> Tonight Millie (almost 7 months) passed the Canine Good Citizen test! Yipee!! I am so incredibly proud of her.


Wonderful!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats on a job well done! You must be so proud! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Way to go Millie :smile: You should be really 
proud. And she is oh so beautiful!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Way to go Millie! You have every right to be one proud owner, and that young, very impressive. 
She's a beauty, too!
Ahh brains and beauty, dangerous combo!:tongue:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats Millie!


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Super! Seamus also has his Canine Good Citizen, he got it last summer. But he's older than your doggie, he's 3 1/2.
It was funny, in that section of the test where a helper rolls a wheelbarrow in front of the dog loaded with "rattly" things, Seamus not only didn't flinch, he just walked up by the wheelbarrow and stuck his nose in to see what was making the noise.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

StdPoo Dad said:


> Super! Seamus also has his Canine Good Citizen, he got it last summer. But he's older than your doggie, he's 3 1/2.
> It was funny, in that section of the test where a helper rolls a wheelbarrow in front of the dog loaded with "rattly" things, Seamus not only didn't flinch, he just walked up by the wheelbarrow and stuck his nose in to see what was making the noise.


Ha ha that is cute!  There was no wheelbarrow in our test but they rolled a giant trashcan, dropped a metal chair and did some other loud, noisy things. Millie cocked her head but that was all!


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats!!!:wink:


----------

